# Hunter Kolsch On Tap In Castle Hill



## Duff (20/5/07)

Just got home from a SWMBO work function at the Hillside Lounge opposite Castle Towers. I've been there a few times and it has always been the Bock on tap, but today had the Kolsch which for me, has been the first time I have seen it there.

Quite darker than my standard Kolsch and alot more malt driven. I think they are using Ale malt instead of Pilsner, but I could be wrong. Not a bad ale, very easy to drink.

Cheers.


----------



## MHB (20/5/07)

Last night was my nieces 18th, I organised a keg of the Hunter Kolsch, and one of the Hunter Pale Ale, happy they didnt take to the PA, I got most of that one back.

The Kolsch on the other hand took a serious pounding, this from a crowd that think TED is "Boutique" and that Crown is classy.

The Hunter Kolsch is a seriously good session beer and I would recommend it to anyone who hasn't had the chance to try it - have a couple.

Re the left over PA, Friday after 5PM - all comers - I have to get the kegs back soon.

MHB


----------



## Linz (20/5/07)

Spotted the awning on the 'old' St George hotel, on the corner of Kingsgrove Rd and Canterbury Rds, has the "Hunter Brewing Co" logos all over it!?!...haven't been in there yet

..anyone else seen it or been in??

Won't mention the 'Grumpys' signs on the awnings of a pub on Old Canterbury rd, Dulwich hill


----------



## DJR (20/5/07)

Not a bad drop, on tap at a fair few places in Sydney - i believe the Vic on the Park at marrickville has it on tap. From what i remember of my magnum it had a big dusty yeast on the bottom of the bottle and i'm pretty sure they use Wyeast 2565 (Scotty, are you there?)... as for the flavour, well, it is a very good example of a Kolsch.

The website says:



> Sydney CBD:
> *Equilibrium Hotel in World Square
> *PJ O'Briens Irish Pub
> *Lord Nelson Hotel & Brewery, The Rocks
> ...


----------



## Doc (20/5/07)

> Western Sydney:
> *Hillside Hotel, Castle Hill
> *The Brewhouse, Lalor Park
> *The Brewhouse, Doonside
> *The Brewhouse, St Marys



One of these names is not like the other ......... didn't know I was near Western Sydney :beerbang: 
A very easy drinking beer, I've had a few times up the Hunter.
Maybe the Hills Brewers should move our next meeting back to the Hillside Lounge ??

Doc


----------



## Duff (21/5/07)

DJR said:


> ... as for the flavour, well, it is a very good example of a Kolsch.



Compared to what? Reissdorf is the only other commercial Kolsch I've tried (and found). It has alot heavier mouthfeel, darker, and more heavily malt driven than Reissdorf (which for all I know could be the VB of Kolsch). I'll re-iterate, it is very easy to drink, but I couldn't classify it as a 'lager type ale'.



Doc said:


> Maybe the Hills Brewers should move our next meeting back to the Hillside Lounge ??



I was thinking the same.

Cheers.


----------



## mikem108 (21/5/07)

Doc said:


> One of these names is not like the other ......... didn't know I was near Western Sydney :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Doc



Doc anything west of Anzac parade is western Sydney :lol:


----------



## DJR (21/5/07)

Myself and a couple of mates had a taste-off - in the mix was Dom Kolsch (which could very well be the VB of Kolsch), Reissdorf, 2 of my examples (1 of them being the CH show winner using WLP036, and the other a simple one with WLP029), and the Hunter Kolsch. The winner pretty much to the other guy's tastes was the Hunter. I'm sure if we were actually in Koln and getting fresh Kolsch _vom fass_ it would be a different result!


----------



## Malnourished (21/5/07)

DJR said:


> Myself and a couple of mates had a taste-off - in the mix was Dom Kolsch (which could very well be the VB of Kolsch), Reissdorf, 2 of my examples (1 of them being the CH show winner using WLP036, and the other a simple one with WLP029), and the Hunter Kolsch. The winner pretty much to the other guy's tastes was the Hunter. I'm sure if we were actually in Koln and getting fresh Kolsch _vom fass_ it would be a different result!


I wasn't a huge fan of any of the Klsches I had in Kln, but Dom and Reissdorf are definitely on the VB end of the spectrum. 

I'd say the best examples were (slightly) darker, maltier and thicker than Reissdorf/Dom, and with much less carbonation from the gravity dispense so it sounds like Hunter is on the right track.


----------



## /// (21/5/07)

DJR said:


> i'm pretty sure they use Wyeast 2565 (Scotty, are you there?)...



They sure do!

Scotty


----------



## bigfridge (21/5/07)

Malnourished said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of any of the Klsches I had in Kln, but Dom and Reissdorf are definitely on the VB end of the spectrum.
> 
> I'd say the best examples were (slightly) darker, maltier and thicker than Reissdorf/Dom, and with much less carbonation from the gravity dispense so it sounds like Hunter is on the right track.



Not having been to Koln I can't help much.

But I do know that Luke the brewer at Potters has been there and spent quite a bit of time 'researching' a large number of bars and breweries.

Dave


----------



## Duff (21/5/07)

bigfridge said:


> But I do know that Luke the brewer at Potters has been there and spent quite a bit of time 'researching' a large number of bars and breweries.



Well there you go. I hope the judges listed for this years Mash Paddle do a bit of homework first and not just rely on the BJCP guidelines.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Lacey (21/5/07)

Duff said:


> Well there you go. I hope the judges listed for this years Mash Paddle do a bit of homework first and not just rely on the BJCP guidelines.



Duff, could you clarify this please. Are you suggesting that there is an error or deficiency in the BJCP description for this style or do you just mean that the judges will need a lot more knowledge than a copy of the BJCP guidelines to be able to do a good job of judging?


----------



## DJR (21/5/07)

I think the real problem for judges is the poor selection of imported authentic Kolsch to compare it with IMO. However the guidelines aren't that bad comparing it to what i've read in Warner's Kolsch and some online articles such as the Kolsch section on Bodensatz.com.

One day somebody will stick up their hand and import PJ Fruh, Sion or Paffgen, until then, it's a bit hard to judge, so i think the main thing is looking for the balance of flavours, which the BJCP style guide points out...


----------



## Duff (21/5/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Duff, could you clarify this please. Are you suggesting that there is an error or deficiency in the BJCP description for this style or do you just mean that the judges will need a lot more knowledge than a copy of the BJCP guidelines to be able to do a good job of judging?



Steve,

As the style guidelines state:

*Overall Impression*: A clean, crisp, delicately balanced beer usually with very subtle fruit flavors and aromas. Subdued maltiness throughout leads to a pleasantly refreshing tang in the finish. To the untrained taster easily mistaken for a light lager, a somewhat subtle pilsner, or perhaps a blonde ale. 

IMO the Hunter Kolsch does not taste like a light lager, a point I eluded to earlier as it is more malt driven than the Reissdorf. But if Luke has visited Koln for research (I haven't) then he has a better idea if there are a few versions as the guidelines also point out may occur:

*Mouthfeel*: Smooth and crisp. Light body, although a few versions may be medium-light. Medium carbonation. Highly attenuated. 

As DJR noted, if there were more availability of high quality commercial Kolsch's on the market here in Australia then all would have a better idea of what the style is like. Until then, the judges will have to rely on the style guidelines for their own guidance and interpretation of the style, and us as HB'ers who enter the competitions somewhat fly a little blind.

Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (21/5/07)

Duff said:


> *Overall Impression*: A clean, crisp, delicately balanced beer usually with very subtle fruit flavors and aromas. Subdued maltiness throughout leads to a pleasantly refreshing tang in the finish. To the untrained taster easily mistaken for a light lager, a somewhat subtle pilsner, or perhaps a blonde ale.



Couldn't agree more Duff.

If I was given these guidelines and told that the Hunter Kolsch was meant to be an example of this style I wouldn't believe it. The beer's not bad by any means - I've tried it at Potters on many occasions and its quite a good easy drinking beer but it just tastes like a "malty pale ale" IMO. Nothing remotely "lager-like" about it at all as far as I can tell. Maybe I am also limited by a lack of experience with the "real" kolsch beers from Europe, but if this is what they taste like over there too the guidelines need some tweaking!


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (24/5/07)

MHB said:


> Last night was my nieces 18th, I organised a keg of the Hunter Kolsch, and one of the Hunter Pale Ale, happy they didnt take to the PA, I got most of that one back.
> 
> The Kolsch on the other hand took a serious pounding, this from a crowd that think TED is "Boutique" and that Crown is classy.
> 
> ...



Bump.


----------



## Ross (16/8/07)

Well, I've not had the Hunter Kolsch, so can't comment on it.
But I've drunk fresh draught Kolsch that one of our brew club members brought back from Germany recently & it was exactly as the BJCP guidelines describe - It was bloody gorgeous :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------

